# Cybertruck: the second teaser pic



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Marc Benton (aka @ghoticov) has cranked up the contrast on the invitation email image.

Voilà!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195183110754897920


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

So we were seeing the windshield, NOT a large frunk like I had guessed.
This is going to be interesting.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's another one:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195152371690754049
We might be looking at the back-end of the truck on the right side of the image.


----------



## Gordon87 (Mar 5, 2019)

garsh said:


> So we were seeing the windshield, NOT a large frunk like I had guessed.
> This is going to be interesting.


By pushing the cab forward, it may allow a full-size bed in back with a better overall length.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Another brightened image. This one isn't cranked up nearly as much, so colors aren't as distorted.










Source:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195173291536900097


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

That's going to take a really really long time to grow on me. So long that all the other majors will be to market with an EV before I'd drive that. Satisfying a niche market with design isn't going to win the pickup crowd.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I don’t even know what to think. Not sure what crowd they’re after with that. Though there’s a growing group that seems to buy a pickup to commute to their office job, maybe them!?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

It evokes images of the DeLorean. A smashing success, as I recall.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> I don't even know what to think. Not sure what crowd they're after with that. Though there's a growing group that seems to buy a pickup to commute to their office job, maybe them!?


They are not after the current pickup crowd I can tell you that. I hope what we see on Thursday is so far different from everything that has been imagined to date. I'm going to have to ignore this thread because I'll want to keep adding replies all day long. Please lord let this be a normal looking truck.

Let me just say being a pickup person and living in OK and TX, a pickup already is the vechicle of choice for a majority, just for commute and pleasure. Most might even occasionally haul something in the bed.

Elon has been wrong on so few things, I''m trying to give this time and to see the real thing. I want it to crush the big guys, just holding my breath.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I agree with everything that @GDN says above. I too am biting my tongue to not respond negatively based upon these images.  I fear that super unusual styling in the pickup would tarnish the entire brand. Hope that they're pulling our chain with these renderings.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It may not be a classic American pickup truck, but there have been other trucks with a similar layout.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I don't quiet get the obsession with a standard hood (like a conventional ICE truck) when there's no engine. Using it as a frunk doesn't get you anything considering it's a pickup with plenty of cargo capacity in the back. Pickups are supposed to be utility vehicles for hauling stuff, but I find it somewhat naive when people worry so much about the looks over the functionality. My only concern to a lack of a hood would be the safety aspect. Putting the driver that far front and possibly minimizing the crumple zone sounds like it'd result in significant injury in a front end collision.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh boy. I think it's going to be as extreme as the teasers make it look. I don't know who will buy it. Not the monster brick shape, coal rolling, truck crowd, and probably not me either. Not because of how extreme it looks. but because my trucks get used and abused, and tend to be cheap, older, high mileage throw aways.

Question is, what will it do for electrification of the mainstream truck market? Can't wait to see it and all the specifications.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

I remember that movie.


----------



## tesla m3 (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm pretty sure they just invented a snow plow


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I still bet those are a red herring and that the light is coming from a fender flare...that the lines aren't a hood at all.


----------



## Misterbee (Dec 7, 2018)

Rats, the tweet has been deleted. Anyone got a screen grab?



garsh said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195152371690754049
> We might be looking at the back-end of the truck on the right side of the image.


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

Count me all in. Wish I had an invite.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

GDN said:


> They are not after the current pickup crowd I can tell you that. I hope what we see on Thursday is so far different from everything that has been imagined to date. I'm going to have to ignore this thread because I'll want to keep adding replies all day long. Please lord let this be a normal looking truck.
> 
> Let me just say being a pickup person and living in OK and TX, a pickup already is the vechicle of choice for a majority, just for commute and pleasure. Most might even occasionally haul something in the bed.
> 
> Elon has been wrong on so few things, I''m trying to give this time and to see the real thing. I want it to crush the big guys, just holding my breath.


I think it is going to be very radical looking so your hope of a semi-normal looking pickup is probably not going to happen. Remember, Elon said that many may not like it but he likes it. My guess is that it will be a niche vehicle and not designed to appeal to the mass. My personal preference would be for it to be a mass market pickup but I think this will not be the case. It may even end up being a low production volume vehicle like the Roadster. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> I think it is going to be very radical looking so your hope of a semi-normal looking pickup is probably not going to happen. Remember, Elon said that many may not like it but he likes it. My guess is that it will be a niche vehicle and not designed to appeal to the mass. My personal preference would be for it to be a mass market pickup but I think this will not be the case. It may even end up being a low production volume vehicle like the Roadster. I hope I am wrong.


I think you may be right, but this is a huge issue with me with a company that has had such a hard time and is barely making it. He is building in the right way, but you come to a market with a truck that everyone wants and pushes the company into the stratosphere. It can't be a truck that has a very niche market and weighs on the company more than propels it.

Maybe this reveal is all about gauging interest too. If they don't start taking orders and announce detail pricing, this could turn out to be no more than an event about a pickup that may be built in 8 to 10 years from now.


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

The specs will sell this truck more than the looks. Needs:

1) 75+ mpgE 
2) 700+ ft-lbs
3) 1,000+ Hp 
4) 20,000+ lb towing capacity 
5) 300+ mile range when towing
6) 700+ ft-lb regen torque

When you can tow your trailer for 1/5th the cost and pass everyone on the grades and have practically zero maintenance...you will bury your competition.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

GDN said:


> I think you may be right, but this is a huge issue with me with a company that has had such a hard time and is barely making it. He is building in the right way, but you come to a market with a truck that everyone wants and pushes the company into the stratosphere. It can't be a truck that has a very niche market and weighs on the company more than propels it.
> 
> Maybe this reveal is all about gauging interest too. If they don't start taking orders and announce detail pricing, this could turn out to be no more than an event about a pickup that may be built in 8 to 10 years from now.


Agreed. It should be a pickup that appeals to many vs. few. I think if it is going to be too radical looking, Rivian will be appealing to the mass market. How do you like the Rivian design?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> Agreed. It should be a pickup that appeals to many vs. few.


Keep in mind that most pickups are purchased by businesses. They don't care about looks. They care about functionality, and the economics of ownership. It will still sell incredibly well even if most private parties decide to shun it.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

garsh said:


> Keep in mind that most pickups are purchased by businesses. They don't care about looks. They care about functionality, and the economics of ownership. It will still sell incredibly well even if most private parties decide to shun it.


Hmmm...so a fleet business model. That could work if Elon price it right. Maybe fleet use make regular people like the design over time.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Now Elon did say at one point that if it didn't do well they will do a normal looking truck.
So I am thinking they will roll this thing out and there be a "just kidding" moment and they roll out a more normal truck. 
Or they could use the same chassis and you can order your body choice.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

GDN said:


> I think you may be right, but this is a huge issue with me with a company that has had such a hard time and is barely making it.


Please stop spreading FUD-- Tesla is "making it" just fine. Did you see the last quarterly earnings and cash on hand? Did you hear about China production and the Y?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Please stop spreading FUD-- Tesla is "making it" just fine. Did you see the last quarterly earnings and cash on hand? Did you hear about China production and the Y?


I'm not spreading FUD. I may have thought it and wrote it a bit wrong, but I still stand behind it. They are doing well, but in context which has been removed with your quote, this company is not in a place to stand up a new factory or new production line for a niche vehicle that will have 60K sales per year. If they want to knock this out of the ball park, want to win over customers that don't understand Tesla and reap the reward and want to become main stream their investment should be going toward the next vechicle/pickup that will sell 750K per year not 60K. That is a major difference on the ROI.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

FUD? From a TOO moderator with nearly 4000 posts, and 2 Teslas in his garage? Heresy, I say, HERESY!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> FUD? From a TOO moderator with nearly 4000 posts, and 2 Teslas in his garage? Heresy, I say, HERESY!


Thanks for the support, but I get my facts messed up too. I defintely didn't intend to say Tesla wasn't making it, I'm just hard core on truck and think ..... well you know what I think I've said it a few times. Please be mainstream !!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Agreed. It should be a pickup that appeals to many vs. few. I think if it is going to be too radical looking, Rivian will be appealing to the mass market. How do you like the Rivian design?


To be honest - I like the Rivian design. I haven't studied them nor their platform in detail, but overall the pickup is still basic with tweaks. I believe this is what will be required to make it. Who knows, could it be the Rivian truck that rolls out tomorrow night, have they partnered? Now that may be some FUD.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

@GDN, I'll leave it to you. Tomorrow after the reveal, how 'bout a thread w/poll Rivian v Tesla, which truck do you prefer.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I like the Rivian truck and SUV.
Two biggest drawbacks to Rivian:
1)They have never built anything yet (and they have an order for 100,000 Amazon vans).
2)No Supercharging network (that we know of).

Another vintage pickup design and a great one. 2.000 lb payload and flatbed option. Bed was about 5X9 plus a compartment below the bed. It was underpowered.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I used to have the one my dad found in a junkyard. The junkyard owner was the original owner making me #3. I should never have sold it. Would be a great electric conversion.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Please stop spreading FUD-- Tesla is "making it" just fine. Did you see the last quarterly earnings and cash on hand? Did you hear about China production and the Y?


They have yet to have one single year of profit. It's not all roses. And it's not FUD if ya true.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> I think it is going to be very radical looking so your hope of a semi-normal looking pickup is probably not going to happen. Remember, Elon said that many may not like it but he likes it. My guess is that it will be a niche vehicle and not designed to appeal to the mass. My personal preference would be for it to be a mass market pickup but I think this will not be the case. It may even end up being a low production volume vehicle like the Roadster. I hope I am wrong.


Still digesting what we just saw of the reveal. Unfortunately, my original thoughts were correct. Very radical design, very polarizing. I've read a bunch of comments on several sites and they reflected either "Love it!" or "Hate it!" not much in between.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Badass ugly - my thoughts in two words. The features and price points are amazing, although to me it looks hideous. Elon's mind is definitely set on the Life-on-Mars future.

I agree with Jeremy from the Financial Education YouTube channel that we can picture celebrities and influencers, such as Kanye West and Arnold Schwarzenegger, getting this truck and making it go viral, just because it's so different from anything else out there. At first I thought WTF Armageddon is coming but the design is growing on me and it might actually sell well.

And that ATV was just WOW I want one!

I wish they didn't break the windows - that plus the weird design will feed the negative press and overshadow everything that's great about the truck, at least in the short term.

It will be interesting to see the social media and market reaction later today. Get ready for some Elon bashing on CNBC. I'd be surprised if TSLA stock doesn't dip.

I skimmed through the video highlights and didn't find any further details about the "pressurized edition" and James Bond submarine car reference as I assumed that the truck would be amphibious. Did Elon mention these during the presentation?

And what do you all think was the game changing feature that Elon referred to in his tweet a while back? Apparently there were several game changing features! Like was that a retractable roof on the truck bed at 2:18 in the following video?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Badass ugly - my thoughts in two words


Small edit, to me the truck is buttass ugly. I've got two Tesla's in the garage, and this morning I'm embarrassed to be a Tesla owner.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

I waited to watch the event this morning with the family..... totally disappointed! My wife would have wanted one...until she saw it. I need to see it in person but YUCK! WHY!!?? And why do the window demo LIVE???? Do that on video like the 9mm slugs.
As soon as I saw it, I knew the stock was gonna crater and as I write this, it is down $20.72 !!! I shoulda sold at $350.
I am just so sad this is what they came up with.....Price and specs are fantastic, but as @FRC said, "buttass ugly"


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

It’s a game changer. The performance and economics will convert the intelligent business owners (like the Semi has). “Regular “ people hauling heavy trailers and ranchers hauling horses, cattle, etc. will love going full speed up grades, the comfort of the air suspension, and reducing travel cost by more than half. It will take time and demonstrations first though. 

Personally, My mind is blown and I look forward to having a pickup again. I also think they are more likely three years from production.


----------

